# Let Me Break The Seal....



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*BloodShotI'z *

*Male - US Grower - Indoor/Closet - Using HPS 400w for now.*

*Currently growing White Widow. Planted seeds in soil on 7-4-07.*

*Pictures will follow sometime soon.*


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

Coolness bloodshot
Where did you get the seeds?
Any probs with getting them?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*Actually...a cool ass grower here on RIU mailed them to me. He's the MOFO!!*

*No problems getting them at all. He's not too far away. Seeds came in about 3 days.*


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 13, 2007)

What's up Bloodshoot were is the cuties with the booties in your avatar.

Damn, man. Oh by the way they call me NO GROW.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey there, No Grow....The cuties with the big booties are off....doing their duties. They'll be back soon enough.....*

*I just love this "Atomic fuck off" pic. The bevy of beauties will return in a day or two.*


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 13, 2007)

Sharing is so much fun...

love that finger avatar........

bt dt


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*BTDT...Speaking of avatars.....Ive been looking at yours for a few weeks trying to figure out if thats "Popeye" or not.*

*So is it? Or who is it? Curiosity man....I've got it bad!*

*Either way...dude looks cool....struttin' as they say.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like mister soft, from the trebor ad's.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there Bloodshot! Clever name. I think that avatar is the " keep on truckin' "guy isn't it ?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 14, 2007)

shamegame said:


> Hi there Bloodshot! Clever name. I think that avatar is the " keep on truckin' "guy isn't it ?


You have good eyes. I just noticed it says 'keep on truckin' at the top of the avatar. It's camouflaged, but if you look a little closer you can see it.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 14, 2007)

Theres an easier way to find out.

Right click on the photo, then click save picture as. The title of the image will be displayed, you can cancel it from here.

The title was keep on trucking


----------



## greenfingaz (Jul 14, 2007)

man i love maxi jazz,hes the shit!!!

nice typing man i totally got into the lyrics


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 14, 2007)

greenfingaz said:


> man i love maxi jazz,hes the shit!!!
> 
> nice typing man i totally got into the lyrics


Used to be a favourite tune of mine back in the day.

Hey bloodshot, do you keep a journal of your grows?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 16, 2007)

Whats up BS....just stopping by to show some love


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 17, 2007)

*Wassup Skunk...Im like 3 days late as usual.*

*I havent done an official journal....Just take pics as they grow progresses.*

*I stopped adding them to my gallery since I cant delete them when I want.*

*I have a few cooking in pots now....youngsters....I should have some pics up by this weekend.*

*My old Hermie filled grow pics are in the gallery now.*

*Like I said E....Im always like 3 days late....WASSUP, E!!!!*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 17, 2007)

I do things the other way round. I've only got 2 pic's in my gallery and I upload loads into my journals.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

hello red eyes...Im on to your trickery! trying to fool me with your new alias...HA dood...come to thnk of it....I got red eyes right now too!


----------

